# Horton crossbow operation no longer exists...



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

FYI - TenPoint Crossbow Technologies in Suffield buying selected assets of troubled Horton Archery LLC of Kent.

In announcing the sale, CEO Rick Bednar of TenPoint said in a press release the *Horton crossbow operation no longer exists and TenPoint will not make or service any previous Horton crossbows* This stinks for loyal Horton owners.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow. Have a legend sl I've owned for years... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

i have a 20+ year old hunter that i had them rebuild last year. love that bow.


----------



## jiggerz (Jan 19, 2010)

That sucks I guessI need to buy extra string for my hawk SL soon

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Ten point was started by Horton. Ten point is going to take over servicing Horton products from what I have heard.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

That's incorrect, Horton crossbows division has gone away forever and Ten Point is not servicing them. Feel free to google and you will find all the info you need


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

Ten Point will NOT be servicing Horton bows - http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=235367


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

fishwendel2 said:


> That's incorrect, Horton crossbows division has gone away forever and Ten Point is not servicing them. Feel free to google and you will find all the info you need
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


well from the article in this months ohio outdoor news is that down the road ten pt company in suffield oh. will bring back a horton line of xbows, but not yet cause of the court thing going on with the buyout,but anyway i called hunters outlet in suffield that is next door to the ten point factory,and said i need a string and cables for my horton xbow,he said the string they have and to bring it in and they,ll see if they have cables for it,so,but no warranty work will be down,so they will do some work on them still....so there you go....


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

fishingful said:


> Ten point was started by Horton. Ten point is going to take over servicing Horton products from what I have heard.


I thought Ten Point was started from. Guy who was one of big wigs in Horton. Wasn't a Horton company. Just someone who worked for them quit and started his own. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

yeah i think it was something like that,after there split up ten pt got started by a former horton guy. this months ohio outdoors news .com has the whole story from the beginning to the lastest on the buyout.. a good article explaining it all...


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

My dad called them because of an issue with his hunter hd 175 and they said they will not work on or honor any horton products 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## woodsnwater86 (Jun 29, 2013)

That blows I love my Horton trt 175. Wonder where u gonna have to get string and parts for it. Aftermarket?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

alumcreeker said:


> My dad called them because of an issue with his hunter hd 175 and they said they will not work on or honor any horton products
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


i think certain archery shops will work on them like the one by me will on certain things but the question on aftermarket parts, you can get them at october mountain products.com they are in mt joy pa. phone nu.800-366-4269 they offer strings and cables, for ten pt,wicked ridge,parker,barnett,excalibur...


----------

